# "Little" Keeper Red



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

Went out Saturday morning in Grant/Sebastian Inlet area and got this nice little 22" Red guy. He put up a hell of a fight for his size. Also got a keeper trout and 4 undersized trout. Fun day on the water. Sunny and surprisingly not too hot.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent!  Not a bad little outing.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Reds of any size put up a great fight.


----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've found this shallow grass flat down there where I've seen the reds tailing the past three times I've been. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] It's now my starting point of the day down there...


----------

